

Ask HN: Review my Idea, Prospero.us - bpeters

I have been sitting on this idea for a while and I wanted some validation whether or not to start it.<p>Below is my Pitch:<p>Prosperous is a web application that allows anyone to automatically donate a proportion of their credit/debit card purchases to go to the charities and non-profits they care about. The objective is to allow people to give to those in need while not worrying about how much or how often.<p>Customer/Problem(Donations): People are lazy and don't like the hassle of finding the right charity and remembering to donate often.<p>Customer/Problem (Charities): Charities need a way to reach new supporters and be able to reach a mass audience cheaply.<p>Product: Dead simple, easy to set up, automatic donations deducted from bank account based on credit/debit purchases.<p>Product: One stop shop for people to view charities and non-profits of all kinds. (Jumo like network)<p>Distribution/Pricing: People will set a percentage to be donated and we take a fee based on every transaction. (3.5%)<p>Demand Creation: Having a large amount of charities, the simplicity of donating, and the ability to view every donation made and create a tax deduction Form 1040, Schedule A for every user for that fiscal year.<p>I appreciate the feedback and advice! Please also let me know if this is worth pursuing. :)
======
michael_dorfman
I hate to be that guy, but I'm not feeling the love.

 _Customer/Problem(Donations): People are lazy and don't like the hassle of
finding the right charity and remembering to donate often._

I'm lazy as all fuck, and yet charities seek me out with passionate
regularity. I've chosen a few I like, and set up recurring payments to them
(via handy forms the send me in the mail as if they were AOL cds.)

 _Customer/Problem (Charities): Charities need a way to reach new supporters
and be able to reach a mass audience cheaply._

Cheaper than direct mail?

 _Product: Dead simple, easy to set up, automatic donations deducted from bank
account based on credit/debit purchases._

Now, why would I want the donations tied to my credit card purchases? That
seems back-assward to me. If I spend a bit too much in a given month, my
donations will _expand_? Sorry, I'd rather give a fixed amount (monthly) and
be done with it.

 _Product: One stop shop for people to view charities and non-profits of all
kinds. (Jumo like network)_

Oh man, so the charities are going to be going head-to-head against each other
on the same site? That's depressing. I recommend you read up on the Paradox of
Choice-- if there were more than 3 or 4 charities listed, I'd probably not end
up donating to any.

